
Amazon made video games for its workers to reduce tedium of warehouse jobs - furcyd
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/05/amazon-gamifies-its-warehouse-work-like-tetris-but-with-real-boxes/
======
WheelsAtLarge
I used to work at a factory after I got out of high school and found the
repetitive tedium maddening. The only way I was able to continue working there
after a while was to make a game of it. I competed against myself on quantity
and quality and found other ways to challenge myself. I lasted 9 months but I
would have quit after a week had it not been a game in my mind.

I learned that life is all about how you frame things in your mind. If you are
creative you can use your mind to fight through anything.

